# I'm done with delivery FTS



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So I logged on, after an hour and 5 declined pings i got a $7.00 3 mile delivery.

OK, not the worst by far....

I show up at the restaurant to pick up said order...

Gonna be 10-15 minutes










So comes the end of my adventure delivering entitled paxholes their luke warm overpriced restaraunt takeout.

I'm much happier driving a cab and inspecting tourists dirty laundry for bombs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I show up at the restaurant to pick up said order...
> 
> Gonna be 10-15 minutes


This does not seem to be atypical for the restaurants around here, except for my Friendly, Local Icky-D's. I generally avoid Icky-D's, but there is one up the street and girlfriend likes these things called Ick-Flurries that they have, so I go there from time to time. I go into other restaurants for carry out and I can see the F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* and Fl*oor* Tr*ash* drivers as they are kept waiting. In some cases, I have entered the restaurant, placed my order, waited, received my order and seen the drivers' still waiting.

This is one reason, of several, why I will not do F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I did Eats for about two months, then turned it off. The hell with climbing three flights of stairs in an apartment complex when it's cold and wet, just to deliver a Big Mac. I'm too old for that shit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> I did Eats for about two months, then turned it off. The hell with climbing three flights of stairs in an apartment complex when it's cold and wet, just to deliver a Big Mac *for no tip*. I'm too old for that shit.


FIFY


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I show up at the restaurant to pick up said order...
> 
> Gonna be 10-15 minutes


Use this time to hit on some Fast Food Hunnies! You could end up meeting your future wife while killing some time at Burger King. Polish up on your smoothest moves! Try these:

Are you from Tennessee? Well you're the only_ Ten I See _!
Are you from Jamaica? Wondering because _Ja makin me Crazy !_
How about some Fries with that Shake !
I usually hate delivering BK, but now that I've met you it's my new favorite place!
That's OK baby take your time, the view from here is amazing!
Are you the BK Queen? I'll be your loyal subject.
I love your special sauce, I'll eat that shit on everything, and I mean _everything_ baby!
There you go Stevie, more than enough conversation starters for 15 minutes. Now go score a Fast Food Hunnie!

@mch knows Dick Dasher would put those 15 minutes to good use.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Are you kidding?

I get all the action I can handle...


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Use this time to hit on some Fast Food Hunnies! You could end up meeting your future wife while killing some time at Burger King. Polish up on your smoothest moves! Try these:
> 
> Are you from Tennessee? Well you're the only_ Ten I See _!
> Are you from Jamaica? Wondering because _Ja makin me Crazy !_
> ...


...noted and saved :biggrin:


----------

